# Advice on Aggressive GSD



## Cecelialafon (Jul 13, 2013)

My GSD is turning two on January and she has always been afraid of people but she's becoming more aggressive, we can't have people over because all she does is bark but after 30 minutes or so we let her out the crate and she fine but if our guest try to go to the bathroom or stand up she gets territorial. We walk her with a head halter and she's completely fine walking by people but if they stop to talk to me she starts to bark and lunge. Its not only people but dogs too , she never use to have a problem with dogs but now she will bark at them also. This is my first time owning a GSD and her aggression has cause us a lot of problems and its a problem we need to fix now i just don't know how, so any advice would be good to get.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah. Do not let her out of her crate when you have guests, muzzle her on walks and go see a breed savvy behaviorist, maybe post a location lotsa people on here can recommend people.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Be careful with the haltie if she's lunging. She can injure her neck


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Cecelialafon said:


> My GSD is turning two on January and she has always been afraid of people but she's becoming more aggressive, we can't have people over because all she does is bark but after 30 minutes or so we let her out the crate
> 
> The only way she should be out of crate at this time is if on leash and completely under your control. This should include using a muzzle and the guests following your directions. Guests should be completely ignoring your dog; no eye contact, gestures towards the dog, speaking to the dog. Your dog should be in a down stay, not roaming freely.
> 
> ...


This may or may not be a problem that can be 'fixed', but with training of both your dog and you, it can be managed. An experienced trainer/behaviorist getting their eyes on your dog and her behavior will be better able to tell you that.

Post where you are located, someone may be able to refer you to a trainer. Meanwhile, begin searching for a trainer experienced in aggression and knowledgeable of working breeds. Verify the experience.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Get in touch with a trainer or behaviorist. Muzzle your dog out on walks.

Did he have a bad experience with someone? My youngest gsd had a bad experience as a pup when a man tried to take him from the park and had a fear of men afterwards. I got in touch with a trainer straight away and now he is as good as gold around people


----------



## Cecelialafon (Jul 13, 2013)

She did have a trainer but it got to expensive because he wanted 40 a hour or 160 every week for 3 months so we only did it for a week and we didn't really agree on the things he was saying about her aggressiveness, pretty much he always wanted her to be on guard and not friendly to people. I live in Newark NJ and i haven't been able to find a good trainer that isn't a long drive away or super expensive. We did originally use a choke collar on her we still do with the head halter but she easily overpowered and made it impossible for me to walk her but the head halter lets me walk her without any pulling or lunging.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Can you tell me what "not friendly" to people looks like from his perspective, and did the lunging start before or after trainer


----------



## Cecelialafon (Jul 13, 2013)

He told us that if people got close to tell them that dog wasn't friendly and move on. He wasn't providing a solution to any of our problems so we stop using him.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

A behaviorist who specializes in aggression can run $100-200 an hour. Be prepared. In the long run, medical expenses for a dog bite will cost you more.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Cecelialafon said:


> He told us that if people got close to tell them that dog wasn't friendly and move on. He wasn't providing a solution to any of our problems so we stop using him.


That's not really advice a trainer should give out. Maybe working on a solution yes but just to tell people that and not teaching management is silly.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Who is your trainer? There are plenty of good trainers I am sure people can recommend.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

A veterinary behaviorist in your area:
Reisner Veterinary Behavior and Consulting

And here's a trainer that works with reactive dogs and can set you up with a counter conditioning program which is really what it sounds like she needs:
Urban Dawgs - Red Bank Dog Training | Services | Voted BEST DOG TRAINING in Monmouth County!

Look at this as if it were a medical issue. If left untreated, this could get her killed. Either she bites someone and has to be put down, you can't deal with her anymore and have to put her down or she is surrendered to a shelter and they put her down. She needs treatment. If you don't have the money, try selling a few items (computer, phone, video game console, etc), discontinue cable for a while or passing on going out to dinner/movies for a few weeks.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I would lose the head halter, a couple links in the linked post should be useful if you need help on walking on a loose leash:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

"Who pets my puppy or dog"or is what I did with my guy to help him over his people issues. Worked out just fine.

I also used a muzzle liked this one for a bit:

A Great Small And Lightweight Nylon Mesh Muzzle

It never was a factory as such,my guy was always well behaved with the muzzle on. But it will make you feel better and as you get a better understanding off her you'll know when you can lose the muzzle.

Train the place command. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIGq_5r0DeE And use the muzzle with guest. The muzzle will be just in case, the Place Command will be your control. 

You can correct for breaking the place command, you don't want to be giving corrections for biting the crap out of someone because we don't want that to happen! Teach the place command, that's what you would use when company comes over.

Other that that on walks keep people out of her face keep dogs out of her face, move on and ignore. Cross the street or step aside if need be no dogs gets close enough to mine to strike period.


----------

